# I can't use my USB disk. :(

## sexiszero

Here is messege of dmesg's output:

```

Linux version 2.6.0-test8-mm1 (root@hp500) (gcc version 3.3.1 20030927 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.1-r5, propolice)) #1 Thu Oct 23 01:31:11 CST 2003

Video mode to be used for restore is ffff

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e3000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000007ff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007ff0000 - 0000000007fffc00 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000007fffc00 - 0000000008000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

127MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 32752

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 28656 pages, LIFO batch:6

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5

current: c02b5a60

current->thread_info: c031e000

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 512 (order 9: 4096 bytes)

Detected 697.159 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 126740k/131008k available (1486k kernel code, 3732k reserved, 674k data, 116k init, 0k highmem)

zapping low mappings.

Calibrating delay loop... 1376.25 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 256K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel Pentium III (Coppermine) stepping 06

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd99d, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX [8086/7110] at 0000:00:07.0

PCI: IRQ 0 for device 0000:00:0a.0 doesn't match PIRQ mask - try pci=usepirqmask

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0b.1

SBF: Simple Boot Flag extension found and enabled.

SBF: Setting boot flags 0x1

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

udf: registering filesystem

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1000-0x1007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

hda: TOSHIBA MK2016GAP, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 39070080 sectors (20003 MB), CHS=38760/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:07.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:0d.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 5, io base 00001020

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 512 buckets, 4Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 8192 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:07.2-1

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 3

Reiserfs journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda5) for (hda5)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 116k freed

-----------

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

scsi scan: 37 byte inquiry failed with code 458752.  Consider BLIST_INQUIRY_36 for this device

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

------------

Adding 249472k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0a.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:0b.1

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:00:0b.0: 3Com PCI 3c556 Laptop Tornado at 0x1080. Vers LK1.1.19

maestro3: version 1.23 built at 01:28:45 Oct 23 2003

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 0000:00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 0000:00:07.2

maestro3: Configuring ESS Maestro3(i) found at IO 0x1800 IRQ 5

maestro3:  subvendor id: 0x0011103c

ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x8384:0x7609 (SigmaTel STAC9721/23)

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda6) for (hda6)

Using r5 hash to sort names

```

who can help me?   :Sad:  [/b]

----------

## brotherswing71

If it's not the drive you're booting from, try leaving it disconnected untill you log in.  Then just mount it as a SCSI drive.  Not sure if that'll help, but that's how my MuVo works.  :Wink: 

----------

## sexiszero

I login as root, and plug on my USB disk. 

```

# mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdisk

mount: special device /mnt/sda1 does not exist

```

 :Sad: 

----------

## yodermk

With usb-storage compiled into the kernel, I have this in /etc/fstab:

```
/dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1   /mnt/flash   msdos   user,noauto   0 0
```

And I can simply "mount /mnt/flash"

It actually had been host0, not host2.  Just had to change it; I'm not sure why.  So experiment.

I have an SDDR-31 USB compact flash reader.

----------

## dweigert

Make sure you have emerged hotplug.  Something has to make te device nodes when the disk or compact flash or whatever is plugged in. You might also want to enable preliminary USB devfs in your kernel.

Dan

----------

